# Rusty coloration male vs. female



## jmthoreson (Jun 16, 2009)

I was trying to find out if I had more males or females but am having a hard time figuring out what the females should look like. The site here shows a pic of a female that is a very light brown and none of my fish look that dull. Other sites say the males and females look the same so I am not sure which is accurate. They are small now maybe 1.5" and I have 4 of them. They are all palish purple brown with bright orange tips on their tails. One of them is a bit brighter and more purple then the rest. The 3 that are not as bright have faint barring on them, it goes away most of the time but comes out when they are eating. i got them from a live fish direct so i don't think any are hybrids. I was thinking maybe this is their juvenile color and the females will get more dull as they mature...or I may have all males. That would suck! I will try to get a picture up but not sure if I can get a good shot. If anyone has a good picture of their rusty females and males that would be helpful too.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They can be hard to get a good pic of. The flash on a camera really makes them appear washed out.

This is a monomorphic species, but from experience, I would have to say that there are subtle colour differences between males and females. Males tend to show more purple and intensity to their colouration in general, IME.

Not sure why you're seeing bright orange on their tails??? I'd really like to see a pic.

At this size with Rusties, your females are probably just about ready to start spawning, so you should know what you've got soon enough. :thumb:


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Two males below and a female above. The shape and extent of the dorsal & anal fin are usually fairly good indicators of gender. The male's will both sweep much further back towards the tail fin.
HTHs


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Found an old file with some Rusty pics.
Female:









Juvie still showing bars:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice lookin rusties nick :thumb:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

those are some really nice ones, kind of jealous.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

BurgerKing said:


> those are some really nice ones, kind of jealous.


They are very nice, and exactly what a Rusty should look like. nick a not only has some quality specimens, he has a good camera! It can be very difficult to get a pic of them without making them appear washed out.

Rusties aren't overly popular in this area, and the few that I see in the LFS seem to be rusty/yellow lab hybrids.

I'm jealous, too...They are one of my favourite species! :thumb:


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful rusties! Also jealous, never seen one in person. My lfs never stock them and most local breeders dont bother breeding them, kind of a low demand here i think. But again they are very nice.


----------

